

The Digital Economy's Coming Subprime Crisis (AdRev Problems) - vabmit
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/11/facebooks_scam_ads_and_the_loo.html
A comparison between the subprime crisis and the current problems starting to show up with Facebook advertising revenue.
======
jmount
I think an online advertising "subprime crisis" is somewhat likely. In an
article of my own I phrase it differently- online advertising as a "market for
lemons" [http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2008/05/is-search-
advertising...](http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2008/05/is-search-advertising-
a-market-for-lemons/) .

